
Show HN: My personal site - MaxLeiter
https://www.maxleiter.com
======
chatmasta
Looks great! That is a very impressive list of projects for any engineer,
never mind someone your age. You've got a bright career ahead of you. Best of
luck and please don't become a corporate drone.

One piece of advice: Add some details to your work experience. Why do you list
details of your OSS projects but not work experience? List your
accomplishments at your internships. If you can't say much because of non-
disclosure, then at least talk about what technologies you worked with.

I imagine someone like you gets great reviews from your employers. Maybe you
should ask one of them for a recommendation you can put on your website and/or
linkedin.

~~~
MaxLeiter
Not sure if you'll see this, but I added some job/work descriptions. Thoughts
appreciated

~~~
chatmasta
Looks great!

